# How did you learn how to solve the cube?!



## Paul Wagner (Aug 27, 2009)

So, I've seen a lot of people "dissing" Dan Brown, about him not being a "speedcuber" or fast. But he taught me how to solve the cube so I'm very grateful for his videos. 

Also, a lot of Fridrich users, and Roux users (that one's for you Waffle) and Petrus users (that's for you Erik Johnson) started speedcubing from videos from Dan's channel/videos.

Well how did you learn? 

Poll coming later!


----------



## LNZ (Aug 27, 2009)

By a 1981 solution book. I used Pogobat's 4x4 tutorial to solve the 4x4 cube and RobH0629's tutorial to solve the 5x5.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 27, 2009)

I sorta combined Tyson Mao's and Dan Brown's vids into one method. Ultimately, though, it was Tyson Mao who originally taught me how to solve a rubik's cube. Thumbs up for Tyson, and Dan I guess too!


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 27, 2009)

"Hey World" coming from Dan was always memorable for me. I still watch his non-related vids. Czeck them out!


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 27, 2009)

Tyson Mao's tutorial on rubiks.com


----------



## Kian (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned directly from my brother, who had learned from Jasmine Lee's tutorial. I learned 4x4 from Chris Hardwick's Corner on speedcubing.com, Sq-1 from Lars (cubezone.be), and BLD from my Joel Van Noort's description of Old Pochmann.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 27, 2009)

the little paper that came with the first cube i bought


----------



## V-te (Aug 27, 2009)

Friend and Dan. No one should be dissed because of their speed, I guess everyone forgot thats where they were at one point in their lives.


----------



## shelley (Aug 27, 2009)

From here: http://jeays.net/rubiks.htm

Learned 3x3 BLD from Leyan, and r2 for 4x4 BLD from Lucas.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned from Mark Jeays' website: http://jeays.net/rubiks.htm

I learned LBL from him first, then got bored after a month and learned his second solution (keyhole). After that I discovered Fridrich, and the rest is history ;-)

I learned big cubes on my own, except for OLL parity. I learned SQ1 entirely on my own, but I suck at it speedsolving wise.

The one I am most thankful for though is that I learned BLD from Dror Vomberg. I figured out how to BLD solve mostly on my own, but I wasn't even using the cycle method and each solve took me over an hour. I shared a cab ride with Dror Vomberg in 2003 at the World Championship and he taught me the cycle method. He also inspired me very much to train big cubes BLD seriously in 2005 at the World competition.

My most inspirational teachers have been Dror Vomberg for showing me the world of BLD cubing, and to Mark Jeays for teaching me how to cube in the first place!

Chris


----------



## salshort (Aug 27, 2009)

jeays taught me the LBL solution and badmephisto taught me the 2 look oll/pll fridrich, then from there used his/bob burton's pll page.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm 56 years old. I first learned a LBL method from books in the early days of cubing, but eventually forgot how to get the last layer. So a couple years ago I looked up solutions online. Jeay's Working Corner method was the first one that I learned, then Jasmine's Beginner method, then Cheyer's Corners First method, then The Ultimate Solution which is Edge's First.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 27, 2009)

dan brown and the little solve booklet i got with my first cube


----------



## Novriil (Aug 27, 2009)

My mother 
Dan brown was the how to get faster video maker. I HATE HIM!! VASELINE KILLED MY TWO CUBES!

So yeah.. and Fridrich I started to learn this winter or so.. because thgen I first heard about new methods.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned from thrawst 4 years ago.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 27, 2009)

I learnt keyhole first off some link off wikipedia. And yeh first it was the first tutorial i found so i did it.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 27, 2009)

Dan Brown  His beginner method video is what taught me, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that video. Any speedcuber that disses Dan for that video needs to get his head checked.


----------



## panyan (Aug 27, 2009)

helm.lu


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dan Brown as well. I dunno..did he figure out the last layer method by himself? He must know a little about cube theory if he did...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dan Brown 
First one i found, and was pretty easy to understand.
Then about a month later i found out about other methods.
That's when badmephisto became my god


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 27, 2009)

I learnt 3x3 beginners method from Dan Brown's video. really easy to understand for a noob but not efficient. I then learnt keyhole and beginner's last layer from AVG's videos. Then 2 look OLL and PLL from badmpehisto's videos as well as intuitive F2L. I learnt 4x4 from Dan Brown's video and improved this by looking at a 2-at-a-time edge pairing vid (can't remember which) 

I learnt old pochmann BLD from badmephisto and then learnt M2 and visual memo from Eric Limeback. I watch a lot of videos.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 27, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> I learned from thrawst 4 years ago.


 I learned from Thrawst 2.5 years ago


----------



## phases (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned beginner from RobH0629's 9 video series. I thought it was great for someone that had never touched a cube before. Took me 2 days to solve it notes free, and about a week later I learned F2L from meph's videos, which I'm still trying to improve on. 

Soon I'll get off my butt and learn 2 look oll/pll. When I'm blue in the hands from practicing that I'd like to at least look a little into Heise (right?) Roux and Keyhole. 



Sadly, I've yet to get under a minute. Got 1:06 yesterday, so close! But still average around 1:29.


----------



## brunson (Aug 27, 2009)

I shook Frank Morris' hand at a competition and could instantly solve in under 60s.


----------



## PeterV (Aug 27, 2009)

I started learning from Dan Brown, as that was pretty much the first thing that came up when searching for Rubik's cube solutions on youtube. Shortly afterwards I learned Leyan's beginners method on cubefreak.net and eventually started learning Fridrich with F2L from many, many places all over the internet (still working on full OLL).


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dan Brown. Then keyhole from some random tutorial, then Fridrich from Badmephisto.


----------



## Kidi-D (Aug 27, 2009)

I got a 7-step guide that came with my Rubik's cube.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned 3x3 (begginner) from the guide, intuative fridrich, 4x4 and 5x5 from bigcubes, 6x6 and 7x7 centers from Dan's video (I think), and the rest I figured out myself.

Oh, and OLL and PLL from a link on Bob's site.


----------



## shelley (Aug 27, 2009)

brunson said:


> I shook Frank Morris' hand at a competition and could instantly solve in under 60s.



Win.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 27, 2009)

brunson said:


> I shook Frank Morris' hand at a competition and could instantly solve in under 60s.



You were obviously having a bad day. You should have immediately gone sub-20, or sub-15 on a good day.

On-topic: I watched pogobat's youtube award winner video, but then really learned it from Thrawst.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 27, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > I shook Frank Morris' hand at a competition and could instantly solve in under 60s.
> ...


Only works if you do the secret handshake.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 27, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Dan Brown  His beginner method video is what taught me, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that video. *Any speedcuber that disses Dan for that video needs to get his head checked.*



I don't !

But why do he advertise vaseline??? Because of him I ruined my two cubes when They were my only cubes!!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 27, 2009)

Novriil said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Brown  His beginner method video is what taught me, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that video. *Any speedcuber that disses Dan for that video needs to get his head checked.*
> ...


Did he put a gun to your head and make you put the vaseline in your cuber? Did he say to put the vaseline in the cubes or he will kill you and your family? He didn't make you do anything. And so what? Every lubricant kills your cube, slowly...


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned from Dan Brown, then after I was able to solve the cube using that method without any algorithm sheets, I went on Youtube and searched for more tutorials because I wanted to get faster. I stumbled upon a bunch of videos that talk about Fridrich and OLL/PLL. I didn't know what is was and decided to learn about it.

After I learned about it....I thought in my head, "Oh gawd a bunch of algorithms to memorize, I'm going to search for another way."

I then went on Google and searched for Rubik's Cube methods and stumbled upon a method that uses no algorithms....Heise.

I tried to learn it. Failed. Then went back to Youtube. I did more more searching and decided that I will just learn OLL and PLL algorithms. I learned about 2-Look OLL and PLL and how it cuts down the number of algorithms you have to learn dramatically, so I decided to go from there.

I found LancetheBlueKnight's website and looked at his 2-Look videos and learned from there. It took about two days for me to learn 2-Look. Although at the time I have been only cubing for about 5 days.


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 27, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> "Hey World" coming from Dan was always memorable for me. I still watch his non-related vids. Czeck them out!




If the "czeck" was a joke relating to "Czechs" you should have said "Czech them out!"

ONTOPIC: I learned from pogobat's...


----------



## Edmund (Aug 27, 2009)

Book it comes with for ll. Taught myself f2l.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 27, 2009)

Learned it on my own in late 1980. I fiddled with the last layer until I found about 3 or 4 sequences such as Niklas and Sune, and recorded on paper how pieces moved and oriented. Then I tried to combine them to do what was needed. I goofed a lot, and often needed several minutes to re-solve the first 2 layers.


----------



## lemonade24tea (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned how to solve the 3x3 using the solution hints book. For the 4x4 RobH0629 was the one who taught me. 
2x2 - Thrawst ftw.


----------



## Raffael (Aug 27, 2009)

I learned it from www.kantenkreuz.de
Back in 2000 it was the *only* page (internet was still pretty small back then) providing a solution for the cube in german language.
I learned BLD from Joels description of Stefan's old system.
(Stefan is just CRAP at explaining some things but pure genius at some other things  )
bigcubes.com for 4x4, thanx for everything, Frank! especially parity-algs.

Special thanx go to Dan Harris for providing me with great algorithms when I started speedcubing, to Erik Akkersdijk for explaining intuitive F2L to me and to AvG for his Edge-pairing.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Aug 28, 2009)

Self taught.

Yeah, but I can't really brag too much because my self taught method took about half an hour lol. In addition to that, it didn't always work as the majority of the time, I would get parity issues and one algorithm that I taught myself sucked something aweful. Basically I would solve the corners completely and then do an M' D M D' D' M' D M. Most of the time I would get a corner parity:fp But in fourth grade, to be able to solve it over the course of a day wasn't too bad.

The whole thing was a :fp



After that I decided to learn from youtube (about 7th grade). After drastically reducing my time with a beginner method I hung my cube up for a while. Now I'm getting back into it full swing and learning friedrich. I am getting better but have the embarrassing average of 1:10. In any case, with this website I can now see and begin to fix my flaws as I learn. You guys rock.


----------



## brunson (Aug 28, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> I would get *parity* issues and one algorithm that I taught myself sucked something aweful. Basically I would solve the corners completely and then do an M' D M D' D' M' D M. Most of the time I would get a corner *parity*.


In the words of Inigo Montoya... this word you keep using, I don't think it means what you think it means. 

Still, to figure it out by yourself, even sometimes, in 4th grade? That's pretty impressive in my book. I don't think most of us here ever did it without a reference. Good job.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 28, 2009)

First Layer by myself. Dan Brown the rest of the way, combined with my friend from school that can and could solve in 35s (he doesn't practice).


----------



## rokicki (Aug 28, 2009)

brunson said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > Still, to figure it out by yourself, even sometimes, in 4th grade? That's pretty impressive in my book. I don't think most of us here ever did it without a reference. Good job.
> ...


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 28, 2009)

I learned from the Dan Knights instruction booklet. Cross on green FTW!



brunson said:


> In the words of Inigo Montoya... this word you keep using, I don't think it means what you think it means.



Ha!


----------



## PEZenfuego (Aug 28, 2009)

brunson said:


> PEZenfuego said:
> 
> 
> > I would get *parity* issues and one algorithm that I taught myself sucked something aweful. Basically I would solve the corners completely and then do an M' D M D' D' M' D M. Most of the time I would get a corner *parity*.
> ...



Sorry.

The F U edge (not to be read offensively) and the R U edges were both flipped. It may not be parity, but even though I'm not a newb to cubing, I am a newb to speedcubing...so cut me some slack lol.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 28, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> I dunno..did he figure out the last layer method by himself?



LOL no. The proper name for the method Dan Brown teaches is the Dan Knights Beginner Method.

I learned from this page (Jasmine's guide?) and subsequent steps from the links provided at the bottom. After fiddling around one of the algs on Jessica Fridrich's f2l page, I managed to figure out intuitive F2L by myself, then a friend and I worked out various ways to do some of the nastier cases.

I learned 5x5 from alchemistmatt's page. Then for a while I did freestyle first 3 centers, and used his method for the last 3 centers. Since his guide never really explained how to do the last 3 edges, I had to figure that out myself, and it took about 2 hours. However, this did lead my to create my own 2 at a time edge pairing method, which I continue to use to this day. The method is based entirely on move 6a and its mirror, with various setups.

I then learned parity algs for 4x4 from Bigcubes.com

I learned Ortega from Erik's site. I also solved megaminx on my own, and then looked up LL algs on Erik's site.

I learned BLD from Pochmann/Joel's site, and sq1 from Emile's vid and intuition.

Dan taught me how to do pyra, and by "taught me" I mean he said "you make a V then solve the rest" and let me have at it.

Edit: LOL I forgot the best one.
I figured out some awful face first then piece by piece for second face method for clock, then learned pochmann from his site.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 28, 2009)

Dan Brown, till I found Thrawst for speedcubing.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 28, 2009)

From http://www.nerdparadise.com/puzzles/333/ (he should really move step 4 before step 3)

After I knew, then I went to Fridrich's site.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 28, 2009)

So much Dan Brown! I'm surprised.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 28, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > But why do he advertise vaseline??? Because of him I ruined my two cubes when They were my only cubes!!
> ...



Woah...calm down. He didn't say that he made him use vaseline. He said that, following Dan's advice, he ruined two of his own cubes. Take it easy...

I learned from the instruction manual that comes with the cube (or at least came with the cube in 2002). I read it recently again...and I couldn't understand what they were saying at all. The LL method was permute corners/orient corners/ELL, where ELL basically they gave you M' U' M U2 M' U' M and R U R' U' M' U R U' r', and just were like "solve it"

I invented/discovered some of my own algs. My original middle layer edges method centered entirely around R2 U2 (R/R'/R2) U2 R2. Then I read the method that they had in the book, and it was way longer than necessary, so I discovered R U R' U' F' U' F. I also found a U perm, M' U' M U' M' U2 M U' M' U' M.


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 28, 2009)

2x2: Self taught (after 3x3)
3x3: Pogobat
4x4: Self Taught
5x5: Self Taught with slight help from Bigcubes site...
Magic: Self Taught (both beginners and experts methods )
Puck Puzzle: Self Taught
Octacube: Self Taught
15 Puzzle: Self Taught
Siamese: Mostly Self Taught... Had to search for a couple algs.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Aug 29, 2009)

On topic:
I learned from Dan Brown. Learned it in day. Then once my beginner solve start to be under a minute. I wanted to learn intuitve F2L. After realize you can't really be taught an intuitive method (other than hints and tips on what to look for, and figuring it out yourself) I came up with algorithms to solve F2L. I'm still refining intuitive F2L. For the 4x4 was Dan Brown also. Then I learned freeslice for the edges. The V5 and up I just use the same method as the 4x4.

Off topic: 
For those of you crying about how Vaseline "DESTROYED" your cube, get over yourself. You're being melodramatic. Vaseline isn't THAT bad. It comes in a PLASTIC container for Christ's sake, and can be stored in it for years. People make it seems like it destroys the cube in weeks. Chances are, you had a crappy cube to begin with. 
Other than my DIY Type A. I have a Walmart Rubik's 3x3 with....(you guessed it)...Vaseline in it. It's been in it for many, many months. It's a very smooth and good cube. It has yet to give me such "huge" problems. Not to mention the CRC silicone a lot of people use has acetone in it, which dissolves plastic as well.


----------



## brunson (Aug 29, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > PEZenfuego said:
> ...


 That's not parity, its OLL 28. http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLL

I was only poking a little fun, it's just a thing with me. Please, no offense intended.


----------



## chris410 (Nov 27, 2009)

I stumbled upon Dan Brown's video after watching some speed cubing videos. I ran out and bought a cube and learned it in about a day. Then I heard about the other methods and learned F2L and 2-Look OLL from badmephisto. I learned the 4x4 from Rob, and figured out the megaminx on my own except for the last layer which I learned off of Lance's video.
2x2, bump, and pyraminx I learned on my own quickly. Now, I am working on improving my times thanks to what I am learning here. I just need to find the time to sit and practice, these days I am so busy that I go days between cubing and that has not helped.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2009)

Dan Brown.
Simple as that.


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Dan Brown.
> Simple as that.



"HEY WORLD!!!!! My name is Dan brown, and I'm here to teach you how to solve one of societies modern day mysteries. Erno Rubik's Magic Puzzle cube, is something thats frustrated millions of people since its release in 1980. But never fear, I'm here to put an end to all that BECAUSE, I'm gonna teach you how to solve it."*music plays*.

It's burned into my head now.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 27, 2009)

I learnt from a solution booklet with a cube.
I first solved it in about 3 minutes and so i decided to get faster.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 27, 2009)

2x2:After knowing the 3x3, it was easy. I used LBL. 
3x3an Brown. Fridich: MemyselfandPi
4x4an Brown K4:fall of shadows
5x5:RobH2069 or something


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 27, 2009)

"Hey World!" Yep, you guessed it. Also learned 4x4 from him.
FallofShadows helped me for intuitive F2L.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 27, 2009)

Everyone raise your Hand in Honor of Dan Brown! I can bet that he has at lease 40% of you started with SpeedCubing! Of course, he only knows the 3x3 Beginners. He averages...Sub-60


----------



## Tomk (Nov 27, 2009)

I learnt beginners from a website and then started to learn fridrich from Dan Harris' 'speedsolving the cube' although i have now learnt different algorithms from different sources.

Megaminx and 2x2x2 were self taught, i needed parity algorithms for 4x4x4


----------



## stevethecuber (Nov 27, 2009)

I learned from a guy named robho some somthing in youtube


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> I learned from a guy named robho some somthing in youtube



*You mean this guy?*


----------



## Zubon (Nov 27, 2009)

3x3 A whole lot of sources, mainly websites.
I was staying in a hostel in Malaysia and it was raining constantly for 3 days. There were a whole lot of cubes in the common room so I started playing around with them. Went straight from beginners method to Fridrich. I think I used badmephisto's site...?

2x2: Same solution as 3x3.
4x4: Intuitively solved by reduction. (looked up on Google for the parity)
5x5: Same as 4x4 (I am sure there are better methods that what I use)
6x6: Same as 4x4
7x7: Same as 4x4
Square-1: Google (I really wish I developed my own solution to it....)

I came up with my own unique albeit crappy solutions to many other puzzles such as:

Skewb and all variations (my solution is sooooo slow)
2x3x3
3x3x4
Floppy cube
Crazy 4x4x4
Impossiball
2x2x3
Megaminx
Rainbow cube
Super square 1
Platypus
and about 30 other misc puzzles.


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 27, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Dan Brown  His beginner method video is what taught me, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that video. Any speedcuber that disses Dan for that video needs to get his head checked.



There are many things wrong with that video. Still, its not like people watch it because they choose to watch it. Its just the first thing they find and its good enough, and thats ok. 

But anyway ;p, I learned the worst possible beginners method from some website that I can't find anymore. But I would trade a website explanation for some other video explanation (no matter how good) any time... It just seems much faster to get information from a page than a video... I would maybe check the video if I get stuck. But I guess many people disagree


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 27, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> I learned the worst possible beginners method from some website that I can't find anymore. But I would trade a website explanation for some other video explanation (no matter how good) any time... It just seems much faster to get information from a page than a video... I would maybe check the video if I get stuck. But I guess many people disagree



YOU MEAN YOU DIDN'T LEARN FROM YOUR OWN TUTORIAL!??


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 27, 2009)

Some silly method from a wiki link.

Then badmephisto. 

Thanks Badmephisto


----------



## ElderKingpin (Nov 27, 2009)

Rubiks.com for noobie method then badmephisto for CFOP


----------



## Dimeg (Nov 27, 2009)

kadettv8 told me beginners method + cross and badmephisto's video's helped me with F2L.
Right now I’m trying blind but I'll need to practice more before doing a real attempt.


----------



## meichenl (Nov 27, 2009)

Earlier this summer I had learned how to do a simple layer-by-layer method. Shelley and I were playing game. We started with two cubes scrambled to the same state. I made three moves on cube A, didn't touch cube B, and handed them both to her. Then she had to figure out my three moves, copy them on cube B, and make three new moves on cube A. Then I had to figure out what three moves she had made, copy them on B, etc.

This was going well, but frequently I found she was undoing one of my moves, or that her second or third move simply didn't make any sense - it didn't help set up the next corner to go in once we had built a cross. I didn't particularly think she was messing with me, but I couldn't figure out why she wouldn't help me out to build the first layer faster.

Then, after ten or so exchanges, I copied her three moves and found to my amazement that _both_ of the first two layers were done. For a second I thought this was some sort of insane cosmic coincidence, but then I realized Shelley was laughing at me. 

"Oh," I said. "So _that's_ what you were doing." And that's how I learned about F2L.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 27, 2009)

Dan Brown for Beginners, then Lancetheblueknight for CFOP and finally Dan Harris for all my PLLs. I taught myself 4x4x4, besides Parity. Emile's tutorial for Square-1 and Cookingfat for Magic.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 27, 2009)

pogobat, but when i saw his videos where he was solving it I thought he wasn't so good, and I started looking for a new tutorial. And then i discovered badmephisto's channel and learnt a REAL speedsolving method, damn, he's a good teacher. So, thanks badmephisto, you rock.

Off topic: Now i'm just practising that, and I'm in process of learning full PLL. OLL scares me, but I plan swapping to ZZ because i'm lazy with algs 
I just solve 3x3x3's, I can't buy big cubes in my country and they are expensive, but i would like to have a 4x4x4.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 27, 2009)

2x2: self taugh
3x3: Dan Brown
4x4: Dan Brown....again
5x5: Plurple73
6x6 and 7x7: self taught


----------



## jdouglasusn (Nov 27, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Brown  His beginner method video is what taught me, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that video. Any speedcuber that disses Dan for that video needs to get his head checked.
> ...



You could be more abstract minded (more intuitive) than other people.

About Dan's video. This is always something wrong with every (this includes yours) tutorial video. But from what I gather, you have been successful on your video, Dan on his, Rob with his, etc. I guess it just depends on the personality and presentation. For example: Your video is pretty much "let's get down to business", Dan's video is like "hey this is easy and fun, you can do it too" 
I'm not saying yours is bad by any means.  Just trying to explain why i think why people like Dan Brown's tutorial


----------



## CubeWoRm (Nov 27, 2009)

I learned the beginners method when I was in the hospital for my Daughter. Found a crappy Rubik's cube at Walgreens and started watching you-tube tutorials. Stayed up ALL night until I could do it, then bought Dan Harris' book "Speed Solving the Cube" to learn futher. Now, I'm using badmephisto.com as I'm trying to learn all the OLL and PLL algs. My brain is fried!!!


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

I would have been so much better now if I had stuck with cubing back in 2007, when I first learned beginner's method. I was at around 1:30 when my stickers wore off, leaving me without a cube for a good year and a half. I used to think when stickers wore off, you had to buy a new cube, hahaha, so for the longest time, I just didn't have one. Then, I finally got one again, and found Dan Harris's book, "Speedsolving the Cube" and started learning Fridrich from that. I didn't yet know about you tube tutorials, or DIY cubes. So, I learned F2L between that book and his website, cubestation.co.uk, and took quite a while to master them. Then, I copied every single LL alg onto paper, and spent the next 6 months or so learning them. It took forever. Then, I found out about you tube tutorials. I started finding better LL algs, and changed a few of the ones I was using, as well as how to solve F2L without strictly using algs. I didn't know you could do this, for some reason. I thought you had to use the algs, hahaha. After a while, I started finding my own ways of changing the F2L algs, so I could do the cases faster. One day, I saw a video about DIY cubes and Eastsheen cubes, and thought "why would anyone want to buy a crappy copy version of a cube when they can get the real, original Rubik's?" hahahha. I wouldn't buy anything that wasn't Rubik's. Then, I got the Rubik's 2x2, which was supposed to be really small, but ended up being the size of a 3x3, and I freaked out thinking they'd sent me an eastsheen, until I found out that they'd changed them. It sucked so badly that I gave in and decided to try an eastsheen, and started buying DIY's. This all happened around September 09. I was around :45 then. I quickly started getting faster, breaking into the 30's, and freaked out when I hit the 20's. Once I got to around 22, I just stayed there forever. Now, I'm finally averaging around 17 to 18 sec, with more and more sub 15's recently, but still get lots of crappy 23's, 25's and even some 27's on really bad solves. That's just when I make stupid mistakes though, and really depends on which cube I'm using, even though, I've gotten sub 20 on all 20 of my cubes. I'm so glad that learning time period is behind me. I think I would kill myself if I had to go through it all,again.


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

jdouglasusn said:


> You could be more abstract minded (more intuitive) than other people.
> 
> About Dan's video. This is always something wrong with every (this includes yours) tutorial video. But from what I gather, you have been successful on your video, Dan on his, Rob with his, etc. I guess it just depends on the personality and presentation. For example: Your video is pretty much "let's get down to business", Dan's video is like "hey this is easy and fun, you can do it too"
> I'm not saying yours is bad by any means.  Just trying to explain why i think why people like Dan Brown's tutorial


 
One thing really wrong with Dan's video is that he recommends Vaseline for lube. His version of the beginner's method is also just too slow. He has too many algs you have to repeat a million times. I learned from the little booklet that comes with the cube and thought it sucked for the same reasons. When I found Dan Harris's version of the begginer's method, it was a relief, because he really made it efficient and easy, at the same time, even throwing in some algs you'd need for Fridrich. (he uses A and U perms for solving the beginner's LL)


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

Hahahaha, purple 73.


----------



## d521yts (Dec 9, 2010)

I first learned how to solve the cube with RobH0629's video series.
I learned some of Fridrich from cubestation.co.uk, and some from badmephisto
I learned Petrus from Lars' site/video tutorials.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 2, 2011)

I learned first 2 layers from my friend elizabeth. Then I used Thrawst videos to learn the rest.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 2, 2011)

yockee said:


> I would have been so much better now if I had stuck with cubing back in 2007, when I first learned beginner's method. I was at around 1:30 when my stickers wore off, leaving me without a cube for a good year and a half. I used to think when stickers wore off, you had to buy a new cube, hahaha, so for the longest time, I just didn't have one. Then, I finally got one again, and found Dan Harris's book, "Speedsolving the Cube" and started learning Fridrich from that. I didn't yet know about you tube tutorials, or DIY cubes. So, I learned F2L between that book and his website, cubestation.co.uk, and took quite a while to master them. Then, I copied every single LL alg onto paper, and spent the next 6 months or so learning them. It took forever. Then, I found out about you tube tutorials. I started finding better LL algs, and changed a few of the ones I was using, as well as how to solve F2L without strictly using algs. I didn't know you could do this, for some reason. I thought you had to use the algs, hahaha. After a while, I started finding my own ways of changing the F2L algs, so I could do the cases faster. One day, I saw a video about DIY cubes and Eastsheen cubes, and thought "why would anyone want to buy a crappy copy version of a cube when they can get the real, original Rubik's?" hahahha. I wouldn't buy anything that wasn't Rubik's. Then, I got the Rubik's 2x2, which was supposed to be really small, but ended up being the size of a 3x3, and I freaked out thinking they'd sent me an eastsheen, until I found out that they'd changed them. It sucked so badly that I gave in and decided to try an eastsheen, and started buying DIY's. This all happened around September 09. I was around :45 then. I quickly started getting faster, breaking into the 30's, and freaked out when I hit the 20's. Once I got to around 22, I just stayed there forever. Now, I'm finally averaging around 17 to 18 sec, with more and more sub 15's recently, but still get lots of crappy 23's, 25's and even some 27's on really bad solves. That's just when I make stupid mistakes though, and really depends on which cube I'm using, even though, I've gotten sub 20 on all 20 of my cubes. I'm so glad that learning time period is behind me. I think I would kill myself if I had to go through it all,again.


 
Im now learing oll I finished learning all my plls cant wait till im as fast as you.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 2, 2011)

www.chessandpoker.com


----------



## Samania (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan Brown's tutorial. At first I just wanted to solve the cube.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I learned from a mix of Dan Brown's and badmephisto's YouTube tutorials. I learned from Dan Brown up to the last layer, when he starts (imo) to get really confusing for beginners like myself at the time. I then looked up an easier to follow tutorial, found badmephisto's, and learned how to solve it.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 2, 2011)

RobH


----------



## Engberg91 (Jan 2, 2011)

Cross
Corners
edges (L U L U L U' L' U' L') and (R' U' R' U' R' U R U R)
Yellow cross
Sune
Corner Permutation
Edge Permutation


----------



## Seirup (Jan 2, 2011)

youcansolvethecube.com


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 2, 2011)

From a dutch guy Kadettv8 He made a tutorial in dutch. Afterwards I saw a few other tutorials but the way he solved was LBL but for the last layer I only needed to learn 4 algs 2 oll and 2 pll so I was happy with that


----------



## baseball-chicago (Jan 2, 2011)

At first I learned LBL from Dan Brown, but then went to badmephisto.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 2, 2011)

I learned from someone at a summercamp.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 2, 2011)

I figured out a luck-based CF method. I then learnt LBL off of a pdf sheet.


----------



## peterbone (Jan 4, 2011)

I worked it out for myself while on holiday when I was about 12. Only started learning more efficient algs within the last couple of months.


----------



## stone (Jan 4, 2011)

i learned from pogobat's tutorial from youtube but then i saw bad mephisto video's i had to relearn everythink because it was too slow


----------



## theace (Jan 4, 2011)

Rather complex story...

I went on to youtube and started watching Dan Brown's video. But then I stopped after notation because I thought I was kinda cheating. So I started trying to figure it out on my own. I quickly learnt that matching colours will get you nowhere in life. I then figured out the concept of layers and decided to put in the corners first. Soon, I had both layers down. However, I couldn't get the last layer for a long time so I went back to Dan's vid and wrote down the algs. I didn't see what they do. I decided to figure it out. In 2 weeks, I had the cube solved 

Then I saw the video


----------



## KarateCuber (Jan 4, 2011)

I learned how to solve a 3x3 from the little book that came with the rubik's cube. I learned how to solve a 4x4 from memyselfandpi's tutorial and I could solve my 5x5 easily after that without a tutorial.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 4, 2011)

I learned 3x3 on You can do the Rubik Cube. Then 5x5 at RobH one and 4x4 I only did what I did on 5x5 and for over a year I didd't learn partiy


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 4, 2011)

tx789 said:


> I learned 3x3 on You can do the Rubik Cube. Then 5x5 at RobH one and 4x4 I only did what I did on 5x5 and for over a year I didd't learn partiy


I also didnt know the parity for like 2 months but then a comp was coming and i wanted to compete in the 4x4 aswell. At Dutch Nationals there was a guy who dnf'd his first 3 solves and fifth solve because he didn't know the alg xD


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 4, 2011)

there was a tutorial on wikipedia and I learned from it


----------



## goflb (Jan 6, 2011)

the lil booklet that came with the storebought rubiks. they were free so i took lots


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dan's tutorial on youtube initially, switched to F2L after a few months which I learned from badmephisto's guide.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 6, 2011)

RobH tutorial on youtube... after that I have solved the rest of my puzzles on my own (except the SQ-1)


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 6, 2011)

My dad brought me 3 storeboughts one day during my childhood days. We were both engrossed in finding a solution for the cube. After an hour, we knew how to do a layer but had no idea that a layer is a step in solving the cube. One night, Dad brought a laminated alg sheet. I finished the cube using that for the first time, but I forgot how to do the second layer. I didn't get the alg for the second layer so I made up my own after some experimenting. After that, I knew I was slow (barely sub-1), and wanted to get faster. And that's my story.

(the alg I found was: cross on bottom: F' R U R' U' R' F R. inverse to set-up.


----------



## rubiksczar (Jan 6, 2011)

on my own, My method was make an X switch sides, make an X switch sides, make an X switch sides. I did that until I got lucky and solved the cube like a 2x2. Then I manipulated the middle layer solving one side switching, solving another side switching, until the cube is solved! It wasn't that efficient though, it took me anywhere from 5 minutes to an hour. After a while I went on the internet and found out how to solve it in under 5 minutes every time.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 6, 2011)

lar5.com/cube

why does no one else do this


----------



## rj (Aug 5, 2013)

I learned R'D'RD method off the booklet that came with and Ryan Heise's beginner’s method. Fridrich F2L off http://dougreed.homeunix.com/~doug/f2l/f2l.htm, and O/PLL off Andy Klise and the wiki alg sheets.





EDIT: Why does NOBODY use Doug Reed?


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.rubiks.com/solving-center/pdf/Rubiks_cube_3x3_solution-en.pdf

My math team gave this to me


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 6, 2013)

www.learn2cube.com


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2013)

Figured it out myself. When I was trying to do the LL, someone said something about "doing it and not messing up what you've already done". I eventually found 'algorithms' that did this, but they're really long.


Spoiler: My really bad method




White edges onto yellow (which is on U), then align them and do F2 to place them.
z2, 3 U layer corners with R' D' R D.
Keyhole F2L
Take forever trying to do the last slot intuitively.
z2. Use [L' R] F2 [L R'] to take an incorrectly oriented U edge into the D layer without affecting the U layer, and use D [L' R] F' [L R'] insert it into U correctly (still preserving the U layer). Then do U until another incorrectly oriented edge is in UF, then do reverse of algorithm - [R L'] F [R' L] D' [R L'] F2 [R' L] - to flip the second edge.
Permute edges with a long, intuitive U perm: [L' R] F2 [L R'] takes the UF edge and places it in D. D' y' moves it to below another incorrectly permuted edge. [L' R] F2 [L R'] swaps them. D2 y2 moves the new edge in D to below another incorrectly permuted edge, and [L' R] F2 [L R'] swaps them. D' y' moves the new U layer edge below the starting position and [L' R] F2 [L R'] puts it into place.
Orient one corner with R' D' R D (doesn't affect pieces in U layer). Then do U until an incorrectly oriented corner is in UFR, then do D' R' D R (inverse or R' D' R D) until the F2L is solved again. Repeat until all corners are oriented.
Permute corners with an intuitive A perm: R' L' D2 L R swaps UFR and UBL, and R' U L' D2 L U' R' swaps UFR with UFL and solves F2L.
[SPOILER='Algorithms' used]
*EO:* L' R F2 L R' D L' R F' L R'; R L' F R' L D' R L' F2 R' L
*EP:* L' R F2 L R' D' y' L' R F2 L R' D2 y2 L' R F2 L R' D' y' L' R F2 L R'; L' R F2 L R' D y L' R F2 L R' D2 y2 L' R F2 L R' D y L' R F2 L R'
*CO:* R' D' R D; D' R' D R
*CP:* R' L' D2 L R R' U L' D2 L U' R



[/SPOILER]


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2013)

HELLO WORLD

'Nuff said.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 6, 2013)

When I was living in Thailand in 2002 an Irish guy called Finbar turned up at my cabin looking for a place to stay. He had a cube, and taught me how to solve the first two layers using a LBL method and a single 'move' to insert F2L edges. 

I got back to the UK a few months later, and looked up algs to permute, THEN orient the LL. I discovered what permutations the orienting algs did, and developed a few more. Back in those days, internet resources weren't what they are today!

I realised I had more freedom to work on F2L if I did this before cross edges, so I worked out a few more F2L-style cases for myself, kind of basic block-building. 

Eventually, my method was this:

Pair F2L edges and corners and insert.
Cross edges
PLL on top (with some of what I guess would be EOLL?!)
OLL on top

TADA!!!

I re-discovered cubing (and discovered CFOP) in December, and can't even remember how to use the method I used 10 years ago!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 11, 2013)

learned f2l on my own. then looked up algorithims on rubiks .com for ll. my f2l method was solve 4 corners (without worrying about centres), solve the second layer edges using slice moves and moving sides out of the way so as not to disturb what i had alredy done, insert d edges.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 11, 2013)

I learned from pogobat, it is a good tutorial after all


----------

